# USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*USP Motorsports is pleased to offer special pricing on our high quality stainless steel brake lines. Made from the highest quality aerospace materials these lines are second to none. Often overlooked when doing performance upgrades, brake lines are an essential part of any performance car. Now is your chance to get rid of that spongy brake pedal and take control of your brakes!
Key Features:
- Specifically engineered and designed for each vehicle, not universal.
- inner teflon tube
- high-quality stainless steel braided weave exterior 
- clear sheathing to prevent chaffing in your choice of color
Includes
(4) stainless steel brake lines
(2) new banjo bolts
(4) copper washers
(2) locking c-clips *








*Available Colors*








*From now until March 15, 2010 these lines are on sale for $99 shipped within the lower 48 States. Enter coupon code "torque" at check out to take advantage of this sale. *
*Click here to place an order for your MK5 Jetta, GTI, A3, or MK2 TT*
*Click Here to place an order for your MK4 Jetta, GTI, MK1 TT, or Beetle*
*Have an application not listed above? No problem email or PM me and I will let you know if we have it.*
International customers please contact [email protected] to place your order.
_Modified by [email protected]ports at 7:10 AM 2-2-2010_


_Modified by [email protected]ports at 10:11 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

I assume they're the same for all MK5's? On your website you don't some them for th 2.5L.


----------



## [email protected]USP.MotorSports (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I assume they're the same for all MK5's? On your website you don't some them for th 2.5L.

that is correct, im fixing that now


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

I forgot to mention the available colors, added to the first post.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I assume they're the same for all MK5's? On your website you don't some them for th 2.5L.

fixed


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

Will be buying this soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped (NORVADUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORVADUB* »_Will be buying this soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

get them while there still on sale


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

complement your brake lines with our stainless steel clutch lines for only $40 shipped. Buy both and save an extra $10. *Click here* to see our post on clutch lines


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

their going fast


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

bump for the weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

enter coupon code "sscombo" at check out and *get a set of stainless steel braided brake lines and a stainless steel clutch line for only $129 shipped.*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

hurry sale ends march 1st


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

last day


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_last day

thanks almost for got ... order mine


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

sale has been extended to march 15th


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

ordered these and the clutch line, waiting on a DIY...


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

simple step by step text instructions would work too!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

got mine today, FAST SHIPPING!! Package says its for an 07, i drive an 08. Are they the same? im assuming they are...


----------

